# SketchUp Template



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2008)

I worked up a starting template for SketchUp that is set to millimetres for those of you who like to think in tens. WiZeR has graciously offered to host them on his server space here. If you'd like to use this template download it. There's a version 5 file for those who are still using it.

Save the file into the Templates folder under SketchUp. They moved the location of the folder with one of the maintenance releases so depending upon the version you have, it may be Google SketchUp 6/Templates or it may be Google SketchUp 6/Resources/... On a PC you can check to see where the Templates folder is by opening SketchUp, going to Window>Preferences>Templates. Click on Browse and then the drop down arrow to the right of Templates. This should open up the tree so you can see where to navigate to.

After you've saved the file into the Templates folder, go back to Window>Preferences>Templates and choose the file name. CLick OK at the bottom of the dialog box. The next time you open SketchUp, it'll use this template.

The settings made for this template include the following:

Units: millimetres with precision a few places past the decimal. Length snapping is disabled.

Line Style: Profile edges turned off. No frufru stuff on the lines.

Face Style: Obnoxious Face Back color so you'll see it and fix it before you get too far along. Also the Style is set to Monochrome so back face color is visible.

Background Style: Just white.

View: Perspective. Zoomed in so the view encompasses slighly more than a 1 metre cube.

If, after you install it you want to make changes, feel free to do so. This is where you personalize the setup of SketchUp. 

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## John McM (17 Jan 2008)

That's great thanks for that Dave. Works a treat.


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2008)

Thanks very much Dave. I have been changing the units to metric every time I started Sketchup. I didn't know I could do this.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2008)

You're welcome. Hope it makes things easier for you.


----------



## LarryS. (17 Jan 2008)

thanks dave, as you know i am new to sketchup and that template is much better to work with than what came with sketchup

cheers


paul


----------



## gidon (18 Jan 2008)

Very handy - thanks Dave.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

